# Help - Orbea vs. BH?



## jeffchri (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I'm facing a conundrum. I'm picking up a new carbon fiber bike and I've narrowed it down to a BH G4 a LBS has on clearance, and building up an Orbea Orca. The G4 has SRAM Red and RR1450 wheel set, and is going for $5k. The Orca would have DA or Red, can't decide, and a similar wheelset, but would probably come in around $7+k.

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

If the price difference between the two isn't that bid of a factor, I might add waiting for the G5 to the mix.

Guess that would only complicate things though, but that frame seems to be exciting people.


----------

